# RIP- Baxter



## gbocrafty (Apr 2, 2009)

My SIL dog passed away -this is his obituary. I thought this was a nice tribute to him. I removed some names and the business name.

Baxter finally crossed the Rainbow Bridge on Thursday. He had been in declining health for several years but had managed to totter around and find some measure of joy in daily living until that time. Mr Baxter was born 11/06/1994...or somewhere thereabouts...and some say was of questionable breeding...being mostly but not limited to German Shepherd. In his 15 years here, he gleefully chased many squirrels, cars, and storms and was always up for a good belly-rub...or a thorough scratching behind the ears. He leaves behind his family of 5 to celebrate his life and mourn his passing...his two bereaved humans, his long-time buddy, Piper; and his two newer brothers salvaged from Belews Lake, Barkley & Ziggy. The body was cremated and will remain at the home. He was loved much and will be sorely missed.

*Baxter-taken sometime in the last six months. He was a good dog and well loved*.


----------



## Stephanie17s (Jun 16, 2009)

Rest in peace Baxter. It sounds as though he had a very long, happy life.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

what a dear face. rest in peace baxter.


----------



## pawstoupdate (May 18, 2009)

What a nice memorial to Baxter. May he now run free at the rainbow bridge, perhaps with my Baxter who was lost 11/10/08. 

Good dogs with good names are now hopefully in a better spot.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I am sorry for your loss........ RIP Baxter, you had a long and happy life, and you leave your family with many wonderful memories of you.

____________________________________________
Susan

Anja GSD
Conor GSD - adopted from this Board
Blue GSD - waiting at the Bridge


----------



## soncieray (Aug 6, 2009)

What a beautiful boy, he's looks so content.. RIP Baxter


----------



## AngelJ (Aug 24, 2009)

Very sorry for your loss.







Baxter


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

What a wonderful dog!! I'm so sorry for their loss!

Tanya


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

RIP Baxter...you clearly will be missed.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)




----------



## meisha98 (Aug 27, 2008)

Our sympathies- Rest in peace big boy!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

He looks very much like my Riley. Run free Baxter Boy! I am so sorry for your loss of this beautiful boy.


----------

